# Birdseye Maple



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

I just want to know what I should be looking for and ask before buying. I have first access to a large amount of rough cut Birdseye maple. Each piece is approx 9.5 to 12" wide and they are all 2.75" thick and 10' long. What would be a good price on this per piece?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

That's quite a find. Price would depend on a number of factors. The quality of the figure. Light, medium or heavy figure. The lumber looks a little grey so I'd want to know if it's because it's been sitting out in the elements or if the log was an old log. If it was an old log there's a chance the lumber is stained. Also, you'll want to know how dry it is. If it's still pretty green you'll have some risks associated with drying to contend with as well.

That said, thick birdseye maple in those widths is difficult to come by without paying an arm and a leg. Do they have an asking price? 

I know if I were selling it I'd be asking a minimum of $15bf assuming it was in decent shape and had good figure. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Allen, I also have the concerns of the gray wood, one of the pics appears to be a green tint in the lower layers as in a lot of excess moisture in the lumber drying area. Pics can be tricky but it appears to be drying under a heavy tree canopy....alll I see is heavy shade....lots of what appears to be leaves or pine needles on and around stacks and plastic as a cover...How far down did this cover go???? not good for drying.

I would check a few boards as for color and/or mold. Some of the upper wood appears to have had a fungus growth on the edges in the past. 

This is not to say it's a bad deal...just do your homework and throughly inspect prior to dealing.


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

The cover goes down about 12". What color should they be and how about small splits on the ends?

I'm thinking the price will be about $20-$40 per length but could be better once I get a better look


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

End checking is pretty normal. If it's more than a few inches into the board you just have to count on losing that part of the board to trimming. Below are a few pictures of figure in Birdseye Maple I sell to give you an idea of the range. Even with light figure $20-$40 a stick is a good price assuming the boards are sound. The more eyes the higher the price. There's also a premium put on boards that are all sapwood (white) and no heart. My experience though is that if it's heavily figured no one really cares much about heartwood.

Too bad you're in PEI. A little too far East for me or I'd swing by and look at the pile with you :thumbsup: Good luck!

Heavy Figure








Medium Figure








Light Figure








Some random boards


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

I bought about 24' more of this for $35. Pretty well all the pile has a lot of splitting at the ends with some extending up the planks


I think I'll see how usable these are and how they look before buying anymore.

I did however pickup an old 6" x 48" belt sander and 9" wheel with a base cabinet, a brand new 3200 psi 6.5hp gas pressure washer. 3 4' pipe clamps and 4 cheap 4' trigger clamps. 

There are many other machines but a lot of them have surface rust. It will all be going to an estate sale as h husband had past away.


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

The goodies


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice wood


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

So I sliced up the short piece on the left of the 3 pictured. I was able to get 6 pieces 3" wide and 1 3/8th thick about 4' long. The splitting is not as bad as I thought it would be but probably more than ideal. Just take more wood to get the pieces required for whatever project I do. Pictures tell the story. Would you classify this as a medium figure?


----------

